# Please help me identify this color (in pantone solid coated).



## Slinky3 (Nov 12, 2012)

Its pretty simple I think, here is the link:

Fox Heather Navy Sfmx T-Shirt | Fox | FreestyleXtreme America

Want to know the color of the design/text...It is not just white is it? Is it more a shade of gray or off white? Do you know what pantone solid coated color it could be?

thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Everyone's monitor will render this color differently. I can give you a PMS color, but it may not be 100% accurate. On my monitor, its 427C. 

It looks to be a white distress print method, though.


----------



## Slinky3 (Nov 12, 2012)

what kind of distressed print method?

I able to create distress in illustrator...but you are saying the way it is printed did it?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Slinky3 said:


> what kind of distressed print method?
> 
> I able to create distress in illustrator...but you are saying the way it is printed did it?


It's hard to tell from the picture. Either distressed in the art, or in the print process. Notice the blue of the shirt is showing through some of the white letters.


----------



## HardEdge (Oct 19, 2012)

This could very well be a white ink with 5% curable reducer to bust viscosity, and 15%-20% + soft hand clear to break opacity, mixed Very Well. This way they would not have to change the ink to reproduce on several different color tees to get a similar look. We use this technique for some retail lines. Saves them money, and us time ( which is money ) on huge runs. It will be impossible to tell without seeing the actual shirt how and with what color it was printed..


----------



## Slinky3 (Nov 12, 2012)

thanks for the answers.

I love how shirts like this feel and look, they usually feel extremely soft, like the design is part of the shirt.
And the distressed-ness of the design looks extremely natural and soft.

I send my designs out to get printed onto plastisols. Is there anyway this can be done with a plastisol transfers?


----------



## HardEdge (Oct 19, 2012)

If it is one color, and the printer is well seasoned, and he can use a 260 or 305 mesh ( not recommended for transfers ) it will be acceptable, but transfers almost always have more of a plastic feel than direct prints. Press with high pressure and second press with Kraft paper. It should be pretty close.


----------

